# pick me apart and let me pick your brains!!



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the pic is very dark ,but it does seem a little short


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

The bow says its 29" cam/draw and i have the strings on post 1 & A. so the longest possible draw length for the bow. is there anyway to give it a longer draw or what can i do? and how do i find out what im actually drawing for length so i can know what my draw length should be?


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh and im shooting a pse nitro cf. are there different cams or modules available for this bow? if so where do i need to be looking?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

To measure a bow's draw length, spray one of your arrows with spray powder. You only need to spray a few inches near the pointy end.

Draw your bow, then let down. The spray powder lets you the exact distance from the valley of the nock to the rest.

Then a little arithmetic and you have the DL at which the bow is currently set.

This is a bit easier and more accurate than having someone mark the arrow while you hold at full draw.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok well then that brings my next question and maybe this should be in the tuning thread but here goes... where should my arrow rest be mounted? on the bow pictured its a ripcord rest and i have it slid as close to the string as it can get so as to let the forks of the ripcord barely hit the arrow shelf. on my martin i also have it slid closer to the string. what is the correct positon for my rest so that i get a proper draw length reading?


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

The black bow is my pse nitro... the red bow is my martin cougar. where should my rests be?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The current trend seems to be to adjust the rest so that the point of contact with the arrow is directly over the archer's wrist at full draw. The theory is that the pivot point is somewhere in the wrist. Some very good pro archers ascribe to this. However, I seem to do better with the rest a little further forward. I've shot some of my better scores with the contact point directly over the deepest part of the grip. 

You have to make the rest work with your bow (or get a new rest). After that, try different settings to see what works best for you. It's the same with your sight extension. For both there is an optimum position that will help you a little on those shots that aren't your best.

Many of the little equipment tweaks can help a little, but the #1 thing to work on is your form. I'm in archery for fun and working on my equipment really is fun for me, so I spend time on it. But for all of us, time is better spent on making our shot consistent.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok then that brings up the next question. there are no coaches around me that i know of and the local archery shop offers "training" but all it is is here is how to shoot a bow kinda thing. so, if u know of any coaches near lafayette, indiana please let me know. As far as form goes how can i know if im right or wrong without a coach? i have no injuries to shoulders or wrists. Can you or someone atleast tell me things that i should be doing or definitely should not be doing? thanks in advance and i will see if i can get a video of me shooting so someone can critique me bettrr. Thanks again


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Read the posts by AT member "da white shoe" here in the coaching forum.

Zane has done a great job of describing good form. Also go to ArcheryTV on youtube. You can see how the best in the world do it. 

Allen


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks a little too short to me. There are several ways to figure your draw length. 

1. your height in inches divided by 2.5
2. stand against a wall with your arms out to the side, measure the distance between tips of your middle fingers and divide by 2.5
3. hold your arms straight in front with your palms together, put a tape from the center of your chest straight out to the tips of your middle fingers, you don't divide by 2.5 with this one

Give them a try, all three methods are right on for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## backwoods27 (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks short to me. Your body looks like its torqued shut where as with the correct length you should be able to open up all the way.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

IM IN ST LOUIS COME ON DOWN , ill fix you up.....


----------



## ironworker172 (Feb 12, 2012)

It looks too short to me because where the nock hits his your face should line up with the back of your cornea when aiming. JMO


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

mike 66 said:


> IM IN ST LOUIS COME ON DOWN , ill fix you up.....


I honestly just might do that. just bought a 2010 martin shadowcat from someone here on AT and want to start shooting league with it. i wanna relearn how to shoot starting with blank bailing and workin my way up. could you pm me some info? extremely interested tho


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

pm sent.......


----------

